# [Video] Fedin - Wave System



## rutherford

[yt]jRGQIoagHWU[/yt]


[yt]Xu-I-KDCaJs[/yt]


Some really interesting body mechanics.


----------



## arnisador

Great use of the elbows! Some of it looks like "Russian sticky hands".


----------



## rutherford

Apparently, embedding is disabled on the second video.  Here's the link:


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin

Thanks for the links. Interesting stuff. 

For some reason I decided to read the comments after one of the videos on Youtube. I know better but I guess I had a few extra minutes. Wow, talk about lowest common denominator. I am always amazed at how many people need to announce to the world their lack of manners and extent of their ignorance. Shameful.

MJ


----------



## erich

Great links - thanks

Interestingly this is very similar (though much higher level imo - with greater relaxation, fluidity, wave work, and more complete movement) to *52 Blocks*!


----------



## brokenbonz

sweet...


----------



## terryl965

Very nice video Thank you


----------



## SeanKerby

Cmon Mark, you know people fear what they cant hope to comprehend.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin

SeanKerby said:


> Cmon Mark, you know people fear what they cant hope to comprehend.


 
Very true Sean, very true. 

I see you list FL/NC/Cali as your location. If you happen to be in NC in October keep in mind that Vladimir will be in Charlotte the 20th & 21st.

Take care,

Mark J.


----------



## SeanKerby

Crap!!! The chance to train with Vlad again would be cool. However, I'll be back with James and the Dojo of the Four Winds crew so I guess I'll get the oppurtunity again. Hey weren't you in Norfolk? Did you get out of the Navy?


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin

SeanKerby said:


> Hey weren't you in Norfolk? Did you get out of the Navy?


 
Yeah, I was in the Navy but got out back in '95. The guys you are thinking about are over playing in the sand right now. Take care and tell James I said hi when you see him.

MJ


----------



## SilatFan

I was considering getting a DVD of a seminar by Jim King that is supposed to cover Systemas "Wave" work.  Ive seen it advertised on ebay off and on for some time now.  Has anyone seen it?  Is the material covered similar to clips shown above?


----------



## Furtry

Beautiful.


----------



## rutherford

Some knife throwing.  Again, the movement isn't quite like anything I've seen before.

[yt]ZFcQ_EQBbKk[/yt]


----------



## erich

wow - I am really intrigued by this guy.  His movement is strikingly similar to that of my  teacher in Seattle, Viktor Sirotin.  Viktor is originally from Moscow, and is about the age of the guy in the vid.  He trained under Ryabko but also had other less well known russian influences; he moves more like this guy than those of Ryabko/Vasiliev systema.

I'll run these videos by him and see what he says.


----------



## arnisador

Unusual...but obviously effective.


----------



## clash1977

There was actually a website on this style,but it seems to be down now.It gave some details on Fedin's military background as a pilot,and his origin of the Wave system.The combination of native RMA's, and eastern influence merged together to create his wave system. Interesting work!


----------

